# Cyber-Herf honoring Matt Cole's life and great SMILE! 2day!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Three brothers already came up with the idea (as I'm sure most of you may have).... to smoke in honor of our friend Matt. Mad Mike smoked one with me the night he was killed....... James is smoking a Siglo IV today in honor of Matt's life... and I Jax has a special smoke picked out to sit back and enjoy in Matt's Honor.

Matt said in a thread:


> "Life is to short. Trust me on this one. They will always make more of that cigar so smoke up"


Please fell free to join us tonight and smoke your best in honor of Matt's life..... a very cool one at that! I'm thinking tonight at 8pm..... works well, but even if you can't at that time, when you can, please feel free to post on this thread any thoughts.... on Matt.... the smoke you are enjoying with his thoughts.... and I'll be on here at 8pm... to say a prayer and chat if anyone is up for a cyber-herf with our newest angel...... Matt.

Also, on a selfish note.... I want to thank all of you..... I received so many phone calls, e-mails, PM's..... text messages... all just because you guys knew a brother was hurting and wanted to make sure this cowboy was doing ok. Maybe this thread is more about me wanting to grasp every memory I can of Matt.... Denny and Matt were pretty darn close too.... for never having even met....

The girl that took the time to message me on Myspace and tell me the bad news sent this to me today. Hope you don't mind me sharing....

Kala said:


> _Matty Sure as hell was a great guy! He said one day and you know how he talked... Like really fast but yet spaced out because he was so excited he couldn't get it out fast enough... He said "You ever looked at my top friends on myspace" and I was like "yeah that older guy" he just laughed and was like "Yeah him, I went down there and your prolly not gonna like this but I used to smoke cigars, but man he knows a good cigar Man he's an awesome guy" Haha I thought that you'd like to hear that... _


Hope to see you here through out the day my brothers..... and I'll be here at 8pm Sharp!

















*His first shot of taquila in his LIFE!*


















Love ya bro..........


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Visitation will be on Monday from 4-8pm and the funeral, Tuesday at 10:30am. In Nokomis.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm in bro. Dunno if I'll be able to be on the board as we may go down to the bar for me to have my smoke. Regardless, I'm in. Hrm, what to smoke in honor of Matt...gonna be a tough choice.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I hear you bro...

I'm starting with a Camaguay..... we loved them!!!!! 


Then the US Navy smoke that I'm pretty sure that Iceman sent me.... in honor of all those who died on this day.... at Pearl Harbor.....


Then a Monty #2...... as Matt and I enjoyed those on his trip also.... 

Smoke your best! He said it...... 


:|


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hrm, I got my trio of Anejo's the other day...was gonna wait til Christmas for my first one. They're prolly my best ones. I've got a pair of sticks from an island south of you, but they're already promised to be shared with my buddy Ty when he gets back from Baghdad (which should be next week!). Gotta go look, see what else I've got.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

12 year old Cohiba. Been in my humi since I began. I think it's only fitting..... :sad:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Jimmy will be there and so will I. Going to smoke a Montecristo #2 Cman hit me with, followed by a Cobhiba from Rob. Figured I'd smoke my best from my best honoring the best. :smoke:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I am in tonight, I did not know Matt,well, but I am going to visitation on Monday night to pay my respects.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

You carry all of our thoughts and prayer with you my friend....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I had forgotten that photo where you brought him into Famous, while I was still working there.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

markk96 said:


> I am in tonight, I did not know Matt,well, but I am going to visitation on Monday night to pay my respects.


Please .... let his parents know how much we loved him and that "CM - the Cycleman"...... am totally in their det for bing such a good friend into my life.

Also.... tell Lara, his former GF.... I send my best also. She e-mailed me that she was going out there today..... she looks like this:

(4th friend over on his myspace page):

www.myspace.com/speed76demon

just noticed his screen name.......


----------



## RKC07 (Oct 13, 2008)

I smoked a Royal Silk during the Giants game. That will be my smoke in honor of Matt. It will be 0200 when this cyber-herf kicks off later tonight. Rest in peace, Matt Cole. 

Lord,
Matt is gone now from this earthly dwelling,
and has left behind those who mourn his absence.
Grant that we may hold his memory dear,
never bitter for what we have lost
nor in regret for the past,
but always in hope of the eternal kingdom
where you will bring us together again.
We ask this through Christ our Lord.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I will try everyone, it is a pretty good drive for me, but I am going to try and leave work a couple of hours early...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I will also be smoking a good stick in his honor tonight. I don't know if I'll be able to get on the computer or not, but I will definitely be smoking one for him.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Mark.... drive careful.... of course.

Started with a Cammy today.... just a start for ya Matt!!!

Red, thanks for sharing your prayer..... very uplifting.

Drinking a hot toddie..... not felling to good and these sure do help...

http://imageshack.us


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I will have to settle for having a drink in his honor.

8 pm is way too cold around here today and the wife will shoot me if I try to smoke in the house.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Same here it is very cold here today, not out of the 20's and it is very windy. I have some chili making and I will have a couple of drinks and maybe a cigar in the basement. 

Tomorrow night the weather is supposed to be bad in the area, so the visit by me will be weather pending. 

I am honored to be here with all my BOTL.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I will be in the garage, to be with my brother. Instead of a warm hotel room. But I will be smokin :smoke:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Just finished as the temperature is beginning to drop off into the 40's here. By 18:00 the temp will be in the upper 30's. That would be a bit to cool. Had a good long time to think about Matt. Such a dreadful waste of a intelligent young man. 

I'm afraid it will take me awhile to come to grips with this loss. I will however be in and out on the site here at 20:00 est.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

a few words from Matt while he was n C-bid......

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/f ... 0000086907

now I'm smoking that Navy that Iceman sent me.... in honor of those fallen at Pearl Harbor............


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I already burned that VSG Sorceror in honor of Matt.But promise to light up my next best at 8 pm...again in honor a fallen BOTL. 

:dude:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Crider Chris.... is herfing now too.... and told me he just wsh he had been able to meet Matt,,,,,,,,,,, :sad:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Won't be able to smoke tonight, but Matt has been in my thoughts since I got the news. My next smoke, Whenever the opportunity arises WILL be in honor of Matt & it WILL be something choice!!! I was down hunting with my Pops & brother all weekend, so McKinley has been attached to my hip since I got home...she missed her Daddy!! So I cannot smoke, but I WILL make it a point ASAP to do so for a GREAT BOTL!!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Just fired up a G3. RIP Matt...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I know this means nothing.... but I unhid my "status on line"...... 

and we have a nice little party started here for a freaking cool brother!!!



Do you'all remember when he had his heart attack??? At age 22... the guys heart blipped out on him.... he was pretty sckared...... the main reason he stopped smoking cigars ........ If he new this guy was going to take him out Friday.... he'd be here smoking with us.... you know he would.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

he had a heart attack ...at 22??? I had no idea...


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

What do you guys think about sending flowers? I can coordinate it tomorrow.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

markk96 said:


> What do you guys think about sending flowers? I can coordinate it tomorrow.


a good idea.... Lara... might be able to tell us if they wany $$$ sent to a charity in his name... but I'm up for either.... just let me know how much $$ you need from me.

Time to fire up a Montey #2..........

It's 8pm......


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

ok, i picked out a Gurkha Double Maduro gifted to me by Wilsondude. Should be a good smoke.....RIP Matt.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice stick, Mike.

Just torched the #2 and it has THEEE perfect draw....


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

so was that a washer or dryer he was carrying on his back.....big diff. :shock:


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I just lit a Gurk Legend. I have a Power Ranger on stand-by.

I remember reading some of Matts posts from the archives. Seemed like a very cool guy. I am very sorry you all lost a good friend.


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Lighting up a nice Gurkha Triple Ligero for Matt.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Just fired up a La Aurora gold 1903 tubo in matt's honor...R.I.P


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Newby said:


> I just lit a Gurk Legend. I have a Power Ranger on stand-by.
> 
> I remember reading some of Matts posts from the archives. Seemed like a very cool guy. I am very sorry you all lost a good friend.


Thanks bro... and thanks for showing up tonight.

Gulf.... that's a GREAT smoke for a nice guy,,,,,,

counted 9 BOLT in the house right now...


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

very nice...thanks 4 showing up Newby and Gulfstream...cool beans.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Gonzo said:


> Just fired up a La Aurora gold 1903 tubo in matt's honor...R.I.P


GONZO...... bring the BEST for the best!!! Luv that smoke!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Currently 10!!!!!!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

i hear ya Gonzo....nice pick


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll join ya'll after dinner. I have a nice A Fuente robusto ready to go. Ya'll are good fellas for sure. Matt had some damn good buds in you guys.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure, Matt would be here with us if he could....



:smile:


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry I'm a little late. I smoked the best I had last night (Camacho Triple Maddy) but lit up a Playboy tonight. You did say Matt had a way with the ladies, and so does Hugh Hef.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

me and jimmy are smoking some Cohibas... pics to come!


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome guys, I've been reading some of matt's old posts and watching the video he made. Really makes you think, and like I said in the other thread Matt had to be as strong as an Ox because that washing machine carry is amazing.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Got a link to the vid?


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

still smokin and thinkin bout all my BOTLS now...yoou guys take care of yourselves.


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

http://media.putfile.com/Sept-16-power-jerks
http://media.putfile.com/RackSquatJan06
http://media.putfile.com/tireflip
http://media.putfile.com/Washingmachinedrag
http://media.putfile.com/Washingmachine
http://media.putfile.com/mylogprss


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Jax... is smoking his best for sure..... just got his photo message....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Me and nick in here smoking Cohiba Siglo IV and watching the game!!!!





Keep Smoking em boys !!!!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

#2 is awesome....

And for the record,,,,, Matt was a young.... CYCLEMAN!!!!!!! 

His bike.....



:smile:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Me and nick in here smoking Cohiba Siglo IV and watching the game!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome bro's..........

Love the shot you sent on the phone....

And jimmy... thanks for the ear, bro.... and nick.... and denny.... and Jax,,,,, and Stan..... and all of ya....


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

That rack squat was pretty impressive. If I tried that my butthole would fall out. 

Did Matt play ball?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:lolat:



Newby said:


> That rack squat was pretty impressive. If I tried that my butthole would fall out.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Newby said:


> That rack squat was pretty impressive. If I tried that my butthole would fall out.
> 
> Did Matt play ball?


 :biglaugh: :biglaugh:

oh god...laughing tears here Newby


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

wonder if Matt's butt whole ever fell out..... had too... right?

You can weight train like that and not get roids can you? Hell I had to stop dead lifting because of it.... but I am a puss.... not an ass... :lol: 


You'll have been awesome tonight.... I'm not even tearing up... just smiling thinking of his great life....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoking a special Island Hoyo, from the same box as the one he smoked with CM in Clearwater.

http://imageshack.us

Miss you Matt !!!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

http://g.imageshack.us/img135/cigar006wc3.jpg/1/


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Did some reflection this evening as I smoked a very nice Cohiba (courtesy of CM) in honor of Matt.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I think I need to fire up another stick.... I just can leave this deal yet....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Me and Jimmy are smoking the good ones all night honoring Matt


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Round 2 For Matt... Only My Favs


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. you guys are awesome....kudos to the BOTLS,,,very touching.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Me and Jimmy are smoking the good ones all night honoring Matt


What a puss am I !!!!!!!!!

Saw this post and "almost"........ brought tears to my eyes....

Matt is so loved and respected. In life and in death. I can only hope to touch people like he has. I so wish I had video of our time together....

so you could hear his laugh and that inocent smile...


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

gonna lite up one of my finest for you matt. rip buddy we miss you


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Man... 

Life happens..... like this..... and it's the worst feelings.... 

and then some of the best things happen..... and brings you just a tad closer to so many that you love... and is an eye opener that life is so short... and to make sure you tell the ones you love... just what they mean to you. 

Buzz.... Tom..... you know wat i'm talking about. 

Hell, ... ALL OF YOU ... know what I'm talking about. I'm closer to so many of you than I am my own mother..... (who I miss dearly)...... 


ok... I've been drinking and popping cold meds... but hay....

I can sill kick your ass..... (as long as I don't have a washing machine strapped to my ass....)..... :lol: ....

        



:|


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Which would fall out!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I just lit up a Gurkha Legend that was calling my name. Matt blessed me with a great smoke.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Which would fall out!!!!!!!!! :lol:


and being the great bro you are..... would pick it up.... wash it... maybe lick it a little.... :lol: .....

and give it back to me.......... rite!!????

8)


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

markk96 said:


>


my BROTHER!........ MATTS BOTL!!!!!

8)


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:lolat:



Cycleman said:


> Denahue said:
> 
> 
> > Which would fall out!!!!!!!!! :lol:
> ...


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

this one was for you matt


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Very nice, Rob...

I know Matt would be posting away if he was able... he loved ... loves all of you brothers.... 

Thanks for honoring him with such respect and care........


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry I didn't post earlier, I was at my boss' birthday party. When I got home, I was having a crisis from having my laptop's hard drive damn near shit the bed on me. Two hours later I got it fixed without any data loss (thank God!) and then I zipped off to my lab and had an Oliva MB3 robusto for Matt.

-JT


----------



## RKC07 (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are some pix's of Matt at Halloween this year. Man, did he slim down and buff up. Always want to remember a BOTL as we could have seen him.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am still battling a chest cold. As soon as I kick this bad boy, probably Thursday, I will be having a "special" Cohiba in honor of Matt.

He looks great in those Halloween pictures. Such a shame.....

Cycle, looks like you guys had a lot of great times together. As I know you will, cherish those memories.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I wanted to go out for my lunch break, but it is currently 24 degrees here.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm REALLY sorry I missed this cyberherf


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I didn't get to post last night, but thanks to Michael for posting the picture I sent him. I just couldn't get the basement to warm up last night, so I went to the bar to have my smokes for Matt. Had that Anejo first, with a shot of Don Julio. What a great smoke. Followed that with my first CAO Soprano's (someone gifted it to me, not sure who...but thank you!) which was very tasty as well. I actually got the basement to heat up decent enough this evening, so it's a Gurkha Triple Ligero tonight. 

I gotta echo the other comments in this thread...what a truly outstanding group of guys we have here. I'm really honored to know you guys and call you my friends.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Missed the cyber herf too, but will smoke one to his honor today 10:30 AM.

Bye Matt !!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I will enjoy a Padilla 1932 at lunchtime today in honor of Matt...


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Warmer to day, so having a CAO America I've been saving.










We miss you Matt.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dider just texted me and said he is having a MasterBlend 2 in honor of that Matt dude we miss so much!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't attend the Herf and I haven't smoked a cigar since Saturday. The next cigar that I smoke will be a good one and dedicated to Matt. 
I have just been having some problems that haven't allowed me to smoke a cigar.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

I wasn't able to join in on the Herf in Matt's honor, but I rectified it this evening.

Broke out a Correnti that has been in the humi for about 2 years and some good rum.

http://www.correnticigars.com/index.php



I never met Matt, and he was on his way to new things when I first joined. I do remember when he went through the pain of a breakup we have all been through and offered as much advice as I could. I think we all helped him through that tough time as he was doing really well personally and professionally from what I gather.

I also remember his heart problem and it scared the shit out of me.

As I sat on the front porch with my smoke and some fine rum, I didn't get sad. I felt good about honoring him and paying final respects. Writing this, now, I feel extremely saddened for his family and all the people that he had impact on and who had impact on him. Most notably Michael. That a brother took his time to fly down and meet, spend some time, have some smokes (and his first shot of tequila) shows that he looked to Michael for direction. I believe he got it and applied it to his life as he was doing well.

So, to close this, a toast to Matt, his family and friends, which I fell a part of from the relationships established here at CR.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Missed this when it was first posted.










For Matt


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Also for Matt


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow he did slim down! Did Cman get him on the p90x? hehe


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------

